# dhcp server with FreeBSD live versions



## jenaniston (Jan 8, 2010)

On the surface, the live versions of FreeBSD are decent -
but unless you can pkg_add you may not get a full trial of FreeBSD networking capability.

I have PCBSD 8.0 DVD iso that has a live mode option, but my desire to try FreeBSD is for a dhcp server - so I'd like *pkg_add* capability.

I tried the PCBSD 8.0 hard drive installation utility to a USB pendrive ( dev/da0 ).  

PCBSD needs 10GB to install to a USB (mine is 8GB) so I then went with 
the FreeBSD install choice of the utility. It seemed to work ok, but when I tried 
to boot from that new 8Gb FreeBSD pendrive it hung at a *mountroot :* prompt . . . 
I could not even enter anything.

So, although _dormant_, the RoFreeSBIE releases may still be a  useful live mode of FreeBSD on DVD iso.

The 1.2 release of RoFreeSBIE comes with *dhcp 3.0.3 *
http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=rofreesbie

Only two of the download sites still have the older 1.2 release with the dhcp 3.0.3 . . .

http://www.rofreesbie.org/mirrors.htm

Any other ideas how to get FreeBSD live version with dhcp server ? 
(while I wait for this slow download from Romania)

Thanks.


----------

